# lightweight knee/shin protection



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

I am looking for lightweight knee/shin protection. First year mountain biking and my shins are all banged up from obstacles/bushes/poison ivy on the trails. Also switching to flat pedals and 510 freeriders. Ride single track exclusively. Want something cool and comfortable. I have narrowed it down to G-form, 661 EXO, and Troy Lee 5450. Unfortunately, nowhere nearby to try them on. Also considering knee pads only with soccer shin guards. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I remember visiting my doctor something like 10 years ago for something or another and her looking at me askance when she saw my lower legs thinking it might be some weird form of self mutilation. I explained to her that it was. It's called mountain biking. 

I'm still self mutilating so will be following this thread in search of solutions.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

ixs cleevers

might be a little "heavy" for some but light enough for me


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Something like this may work.

Leatt 3DF Hybrid EXT Knee/Shin Guards > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA

The G-Forms are indeed light but can run hot due to no ventilation under the large protective patch.

POC also makes a VPD Joint 2.0 knee/shin guard. A ton of riders use the knee only version.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

For knee only I love the Fox Launch Enduro. Until recently they have done a great job of protecting my knees and elbows. My last crash I slide in such a way it pulled the pad up my leg and exposed my lower knee and a rock or stick pierced the non-padded part and my knee. Maybe a fluke incident? I'll still use them for 90% of my riding.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 661 D3O's, Fox Launch, and now TLD Speed D3O. As much as I tried, the 661's just weren't comfortable, especially on the backside of the knee. They were wearing away my skin due to a poorly designed and situated seam line. The Fox Launch are probably my favorite of the heavier pads. Good protection, fit, and comfort. I just always found myself leaving them behind on my rides due to bulk/storage space and not wanting to always wear them on the climbs. Enter the TLD Speed 3DO. The knee/shin guard is like a heavily knitted sock with lots of elasticity. It stays put. It's relatively thin and has some breathing capability. I can wear them in warm weather from start to finish. The elbow/forearm guards are like lycra arm warmers with the D3O in the right spots. They can easily be worn in the same conditions or stuffed in your pack as they take up very little volume and can be rolled up very small. Both elbow and leg components use a thinner layer of D3O and though they wouldn't be adequate for full-on downhilling the gnar, you're going to be wearing these because they're easily wearable! After a few injuries requiring unnecessary time off the bike and recovery, all occurring on the most unexpected and mundane segments of trail, I decided it was time to wear something all the time. The TLD Speeds make it easy to do.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

The Leatt 3DF Airflex have good reviews and may be cooler then G-form due to the perforated pad. Considering them but they only have knee. Maybe some soccer shin guards or just keeping dinging up my shins

Knee Guard 3DF Airflex - Body Armour | Leatt® | Protective Neck Braces, Body Armour & Sports Gear


----------



## jerzey111 (Apr 30, 2009)

How long you have them? The don't slip?


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

My wife has the gForm pads. They're definitely light weight. She's never taking a hard fall on them. But I'm pretty sure they'd be better than nothing. 

I'm on my second pair of POC pads. The originals first, and now the VPD Air. The originals were kind of clunky, and the pads were actually pretty hard unless they were warm. The VPD airs are much more streamline, and the consistency of the pads are better. Very happy with the VPD Airs.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

Metamorphic - what about your shins. Mine get pretty banged up without even falling


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Truthfully. The strikes are probably more of a skill issue. For poison ivy, you're probably better off with taller sox that wash readily. But of all the pads out there, I think I'd go with the gform, just cause they're the most light weight and washable.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

*Why I wear pads*

I use the G form pads. They work pretty well are light and washable. Once you get used to them you don't even notice you're wearing them.This happened without pads.
View attachment 1107559


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Everyone I know that has crashed with GForm pads has been injured. They are basically arm/knee warmers. That's fine if you are not expecting much protection, but a couple friends were genuinely surprised they didn't do more to protect them.


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

*What type of crash*



vikb said:


> Everyone I know that has crashed with GForm pads has been injured. They are basically arm/knee warmers. That's fine if you are not expecting much protection, but a couple friends were genuinely surprised they didn't do more to protect them.


What type of crash?- I am a beginner on single track and won't be going very fast.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

anthdan said:


> What type of crash?- I am a beginner on single track and won't be going very fast.


If you are a beginner you are a whole lot more likely to crash than an advanced rider. That calls for more protection not less.

They had the usual types of crashes - trail riding singletrack.

Not going fast is a good idea. Less potential energy to deal with when you come off the bike.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I had some GForms when they first came out and they ripped the first time they got snagged. There are so many better options. As a newb, you are going down, probably hard once you get a little confidence


----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

I wear Race Face Flanks knee/shin guards every ride and I am quite pleased with them. So far I am boo-boo free after many minor falls. I think the fit and comfort is very good. In the summer they are kind of warm and I would like better ventilation... but they aren't that bad in the summer. They are great in the winter and provide just enough warmth that I don't need to wear anything else to keep my legs warm.

I also wear Dainese trail skins elbow/forearm pads that I am very pleased with. The ventilation holes in the Dainese trail skins are the best I have found for not getting too hot in the summer. I wish Dainese made some trail skins knee/shin guards... but, unfortunately, they do not so I will just stick with the Race Face Flanks for now. I haven't seen any knee/shin guards with more ventilation than the Flanks, at least not any that get a preponderance of positive reviews.


----------



## Renzo7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm using Alpinestars Paragon Knee Guards and they've been great. About 6 months of use, little visible wear, good fit, good ventilation, and no injuries on a few minor falls. I use them on almost every ride, whether or not the ride is high risk.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm looking at these for my next pads.

Bike Knee K_Pact - Protective Gear - Best in Test - Bikewear Men - ION

These are another option if you want shin protection. I should probably get these for park days and rougher trails.

Bike Knee K_Pact_Select - Protective Gear - Bikewear Men - ION

A cool review of different light and heavy knee pads.
The best lightweight knee pads you can buy | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine

The best heavy-duty knee pads you can buy | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## anthdan (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank yo for all the suggestions. Still trying to decide on knee/shin or just knee with soccer guards or high socks


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

again,

Jenson USA - Online mountain & road bike parts, clothing and accessories shop | Jenson USA

very much similar looking design as the Leatt 3DF

Hard outer shell
Knee and shin
Elastic/velcro type securement

Pads are pointless if they slide up if the come off.

Both IXS and Leatt both make versions without full shin protection if thats more your flavor.

Will admit that my first time out I found them (I have the IXS's) a little uncomfortable and a little hot.
However, after a little adjustments here and there.. and once I got used to them, they are comfortable and sit nice.
They DO NOT MOVE when you crash. I've come off a couple of big crashes, in one case breaking my full face helmet (light weight MET Parachute) and breaking my wrist. My unprotected elbows came out unmarked luckily.

If I know im going to be on the pedals, i will just un-do the bottom strap and leave them loose for extra breathing.

When strapped up, and once you are moving at a decent speed.. they breath fine


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Ditto on the Alpine Stars Paragon. Lightweight and cool even on the SE Coast. Haven't had a spill with them, but appear sturdy.

Also, try this thread, it's how I decided on them.

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-prot...ht-pairs-knee-pads-here-my-notes-1014479.html


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Raceface Flank knee/shin pads are my recommendation. Used the Fox Launch knee/shin pads, but didn't like them. Too bulky, and the rigid cup at the knee moves around when riding. Overall less comfortable than the Raceface Flank which uses 3DO that is soft until impact. 

Every knee/shin pad is gonna be warm, but comfort of 3DO type pads makes it bearable.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

Ahh - I have had quite a few falls wearing my GForm pads and I think they have done a good job - elbow and knee pads. My son also wears them and has had some absolute doozy crashes in them and they have certainly done well. Would I wear them for serious down hill - No, do I think they are good added protection for enduro, XC etc - yep.


----------

